# ACSI CampingCard 2007



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

I have just spoken to the UK representertives for the ACSI CampingCard 2007 and ordered mine ? Apparantly it should be available in the first part of December and the price is £7.75 for 2007

I can honestly say that it really saved us money last year far far in excess of its cost, so i would recommend it to everyone, and i don't work for them

The number i rang was 0700 636 0202

Hope this helps 

Brian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Brian

Thats the number I eventually used last year. I originally ordered on their website using a cheque. The cheque was never cashed & I therefore cancelled it However I was told that you cant order the cd/dvd on this number unless this has changed. Also if my memory serves me correct it is slightly more expensive this way but at least it comes quickly & is well worth the money if you travel outside school hols.


Motorhomer


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Just to clarify things and try to remove any confusion for people who don't know what we are talking about ??

The ACSI CampingCard can be used to obtain discounts on campsite fees out of the main holiday season, Last years 2006 CampingCard covered 950 campsite in 17 European countries, and I don't remember seeing any in the UK but it may be worth checking for 2007 ??

The ACSI CAMPINGCARD is different from the ACSI books CD/DVD etc. while they are all from the same company ACSI they are very very different ? so make sure you know what you want before you purchase ?? LIDL's were selling an ACSI book recently ?? *THAT was NOT a CAMPINGCARD BOOK ? *

The ASCI CAMPINGCARD allows you a discount at a number of campings sites which are approved by ACSI the discounts are usually only available outside of the main season (July/August) so its hardly worth purchasing if you can only travel during the main holiday periods. But if you are lucky enough to be able to travel outside of these period and mainly in Europe then I would suggest the ASCI CampingCard is a must, We recovered the cost of the card last year after we had stayed at about 2 sites ? some you could recover the cost in one night.

In 2006 The ACSI CAMPINGCARD was a half A4 sized book with several hunderd campsite listings in most of the European countries inside the cover was a small perforated Card similar in size to a credit card which you remove and enter your details and this is what gets you the disscounts so you need to keep it safe ? the campsite list show you the dates when the disscounts are applicable ?

Someone has meantioned that think the CAMPINGCARDS printed in English may not be availble until sometime in 2007, while this may be correct. I can only tell you what the UK representatives told me and it was also confirmed by the Dutch Parent company that they would/should be available by early to mid December.

The main thing is that I decided to order as early as possible because last year I know that there were a number of people that were still waiting well into the season, albeit that could have been due to them ordering late. But what ever you do I can personally state that we mainly travel outside of the main holiday period and we certainly recovered our initial costs many times over

There web site is www.campingcard.co.uk

The link to order on the web site doesn't appear to be working that's why i used the telephone and using the UK number I was able to use my Visa.

I Have nothing to do with this company

Hope that helps

Brian


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

You can order both the card and the dvd through the ACSI site on www.acsi-gids.com (that's what I did, I am waiting for both to be delivered and I am expecting it/them by mid-December)

Regards Dave


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Great, Is it the english version of the CampingCard that you have ordered as when I tried It wouldn't let me use the english translation as soon as i did it came back with a error ?? also It would only accept payment by cheque, but when I rang the UK number they accepted the VISA ?



davidmahar said:


> You can order both the card and the dvd through the ACSI site on www.acsi-gids.com (that's what I did, I am waiting for both to be delivered and I am expecting it/them by mid-December)
> 
> Regards Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I downloaded and printed a form from the ACSI website. This asked for a cheque to be sent to a Middlesex address. This I did. Presumably (and hopefullY) I'll now get the card and book? Is there any point in having the cd/dvd as well?


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

As I said above please don't confuse the ACSI CampingCard with the ACSI CD/DVD or other Book/Guides as they aren't the same.

However I have a copy of the 2006 CD/DVD and its great for finding camp sites, you can also find the ones that accept the CampingCard on it, also and if i remember correctly there are something like 8400 sites on the CD/DVD which should allow you to find somewhere to stay. It has route planning software included which is similar to an older version of Autoroute which works very well but it doesn't seem to be able to be used with the GPS ??.

On the downside you need a computer to use it and the 2006 issue doesn't appear to have a facility to download the locations into your GPS which i did find a bit of a pain as i use Microsofts Autoroute 2006 and it meant i had to manually transfer the locations over each time. Its worth checking the 2007 issue as this may have changed. 

On the whole I would purchase a copy as it really is good value and to have a listing of 8000 plus campsites its got to come in handy ?

hope this helps

Brian


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Telbell

I just re-read your question and while i did sort of answer your question I just thought I would add that the Book that comes with the card only has several hundred sites listed (960 in 2006) so it would certainly be worth obtaining either the CD/DVD or one of the other ACSI books as these will both list several thousand sites ??. Albeit if you already have access to the various other campsite listings including those on this web site then you may find it unneccessary to purchase any further lists,

Hope this make sence



Telbell said:


> A couple of weeks ago I downloaded and printed a form from the ACSI website. This asked for a cheque to be sent to a Middlesex address. This I did. Presumably (and hopefullY) I'll now get the card and book? Is there any point in having the cd/dvd as well?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yep- perfectly clear Enodreven-thanks


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We've used the ACSI discount card for two years and saved £££££'s so a bargain even if it has gone up a fair bit for next year. 

Any idea what the site costs will be - were 10 to 14 Euros a night last year

A couple of local Caravan dealers we visited had the card/book on sale at their cash desks earlier this year in April/May but one I chatted to hadn't sold (m)any so whether they will bother next year?

Its not very well publicised in the UK is it. I believe the CC offered it with their Continental travel but seem to push Camping Cheques more.
We got ours from the Hounslow address by sending a cheque but it took a couple of weeks to arrive 

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trouble*

Hello,

Is this the card that I am often asked for when staying on sites in fracne?

I am having trouble ordering the DVD online too!

Trev


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Trouble*

Hi, Teemyob

I don't think this is the same card that you are talking about. I believe the one you are being asked for is the CCI card which is available from the Caravan Club and others and it has a limited amount of personal lability insurance and can be used in place of your passport at campsites, it also gives you a discount at some campsites.

Brian



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this the card that I am often asked for when staying on sites in fracne?
> 
> ...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I just ordered and paid for mine through Vicarious Books today,, they say I would be lucky to recieve it before Christmas. 

Mandy


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

I will ring the 0700 number next week as i was told that they should be available around the middle of December, but someone said that last year the english edition wasn't ready until mid Jan, which i do hope isn't the case, as we hope to be on our way to Spain by then and i have promised to take a copy to our friends who are staying in Spain at the moment.

If anyone does find out when the english ones will be read before i ring please post it on here

Brian

by the way the 0700 number is NOT a free phone


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We used our ACSI card during last summer in France . . at one site a couple in a motorhome were being charged 20euro for the night, I showed my card & got the pitch next to them for 14euro . . multiply that by a dozen nights & you've re-couped the cost !


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, For those who were wondering about the CCI card mentioned above check this link it should explain it

http://www.ctc.org.uk/resources/Travel_with_CTC/CampingCarnet.pdf

I have given this link just for the explanation, if you want one you will need to contact someone like the club on the link or the Caravan Club etc.

Brian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just to add on. In 2005 there were 3 sites in the UK, in 2006 there were non. If i am not mistaken every other country in Europe that subscibes to ACSI had more sites than the previous year. Only the UK was down...again
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed that on Vicarious Books advert at the top of the page is the 2007 ACSI campsite discount book


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

We used the card and book last year, good savings.
Also have DVD loaded on laptop, this was usefull as it showed other sites which were not in the book, you did not get discounts at those sites but it was usefull if there was no discounted sites in the area.
Doug


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Just received our copies of the 2007 Campingcard and would you believe it there are 2 sites in the UK ?? one at Biddenden in the South East and the other Bridgewater/Bawdrip in the South West, there are 1134 sites in 17 countries in total so its well worth having for those who intend to travel in Europe

B


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

my card/book arrived xmas eve but how do i pay ?
do i take the invoice to the bank or post a cheque to holland 
i ordered mine on line


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I ordered mine on line and received a copy invoice at the end of the process with instructions to send the invoice and payment to an address in Coventry - it was subsequently returned by Royal Mail as undeliverable? I suggest you send them an e-mail and clarify what they want you to do.

8)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes i think i will email them, mine was post marked from holland but the invoice has a uk bank account and sort code on it


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Enodreven-Something occurred to me - as the card is valued in Euros how do you pay the UK sites? Presumably an exchange rate is used and if so which one and who decides it- the site owners??


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Very good point ? I have just noticed in the book while the price shown against the UK entries is in Euros (14) at the front of the book in the instructions for use section it makes reference to 10, 12 & 14 euros are valued at approximately £6.70, £8.04 & £9.38 as a guide so in direct answer to your question I don't really know i suppose if the campsite owners are getting a lot of european users they will start to check the web or the papers for the latest exchange rates ?

I actually ordered mine over the phone on the 0700 number i gave at the beginning and gave them my Credit card number for payment but it does appear i also have an invoice which appears to be shown as un paid. I have just telephoned Holland and they are on answerphone until the 2nd Jan 07 and i have also telephoned the 0700 number but that is on answerphone so i have left a message asking them to ring back ?

Its a crazy world I'm with talktalk and it is free for me to call Holland but i get charged for the 0700 number ??



Telbell said:


> Enodreven-Something occurred to me - as the card is valued in Euros how do you pay the UK sites? Presumably an exchange rate is used and if so which one and who decides it- the site owners??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Enodreven, presumably the uk sites would use the Sterlng figures you quote.
On the subject of talktalk- be wary of the 0845's and 0870's as well!!
By the way-did FW on O and AL ever work out yr country of origin? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

> payment to an address in Coventry - it was subsequently returned by Royal Mail as undeliverable


My cheque was returned - same reason. It seems that the Dutch end of the operation had inserted (or failed to remove?) the PO Box 66 from the address - this seemed to give the Royal Mail severe problems 'cos there isn't a PO Box 66 at 8 Badger Road 8O. Correct address was:-

Suncamp Holidays
8 Badger Road
Coventry
CV3 2PU

It cost me £7.85 including postage, the guy I dealt with was Barry Considine ([email protected])

Mike


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, No and Yes you are correct about the 08?? numbers i use the http://www.saynoto0870.com/ all the time as while a lot of the companies give you the 0845 numbers supposedly to save you money in not having to pay long distance calls when you are with Talktalk and a lot of the other free ?? evening and weekend calls its only free ? to numbers beginning with 01 & 02 ?

and just to help anyone who has this type of service which is very good if you want to ring Norfolkline then rather than 0870 1642 112 try 01304 218410

hope this helps



Telbell said:


> Thanks Enodreven, presumably the uk sites would use the Sterlng figures you quote.
> On the subject of talktalk- be wary of the 0845's and 0870's as well!!
> By the way-did FW on O and AL ever work out yr country of origin? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

